# Need Remote Coding in Europe



## coder323 (May 19, 2011)

I am currently working in Knoxville TN as a coding specialist. I have my CPC and CPC-H. My husband and I are looking to move to Europe, so I am in need of a company that will allow me to code from home, and in Europe. Does anyone know of a company like this? I have experience in Family Practice, OBGYN, and Orthopedics. I have experience on the outpatient side, but also the inpatient side as well. Please, if anyone has any information please contact me at lauramfinney@att.net or feghalylm@tocdocs.com

Thanks, 
L. Michelle Feghaly, CPC CPC-H


----------

